
Ask HN: Can a registrar withdraw or withold a domain because it is premium? - singleton2
This is an unusual chain of events.<p>I get a special offer to register one of those new top level domains for free.<p>I do so.  I find something that it said was available, and register it.   I am rather surprised because I would have thought someone would have already taken it.<p>I get an email receipt (for $0.00)<p>I get an email confirming the domain purchase was successful.<p>I try to connect the domain to a server,  hosting provider&#x27;s  web site was not behaving so I contact support.<p>Support says that domain was not part of the special offer and is a premium domain.<p>Domain is switched to not active.<p>-----<p>Have registrars the right to become cyber-squatters themselves now?  Are they allowed to put individual prices onto each domain name?
======
levimaes
They had likely listed it in error, and only noticed this as their operations
couldn't register it.

Or so I'd think. Something about how the price was nil says they simply mis-
administrated the record as they were e.g. rotating through staff, or life
trying to re-list it at a new rate.

------
gesman
They didn't charge you, so it's non-event for you. Besides the fact to note
that this registrar is not someone you want to rely on for any future
business.

